# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Złamana ręka a uderzenia

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam rękę w gipsie od 2 tyg i mam pytanie jak to fest z tymi uderzaniami.Czy np jak dzisiaj spadła mi butelka wody nie na samo miejsce złamanie ale trochę przed, może mi się coś przedstawić.

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam.
Należy unikać urazów zagipsowanej kończyny. Jeśli jednak od złamania minęło 2 tygodnie, a po uderzeniu nie występują dolegliwości, nie odczuwasz bólu (który w przypadku "przestawienia" na pewno by wystąpił i był silny) nie masz się czym martwić. Pozdrawiam

----------

